# Another new guy



## avoisine (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all. 62 Phoenix man here new to this site. Interested in sailing and would like to get to know experienced sailors. I am a member of ASA and have completed their "Basic course". I am in am until after new years then will return to Phoenix. I have decided that I can afford a "fixer upper", but I am concerned about about after costs such as anchorage moorings etc.... Having spent all of my life fixing stuff I am fearless at tackling a project. However, being handicapped/disabled on limited retirement income leaves me to be very cautious.Anyone want to chat with me contact me at my email: [email protected] this is easiest as I check this regular. I really need a introduction into expenses. Also looking for some one in NE US (Maine) (NH) (North eastern MA) area willing to take me sailing for a introduction.(Sailing on Lake Pleasant Outside of Phoenix AZ is fun but not sailing) Also would be interested in anyone having a boat they would like to donate. As long as it floats. I now have a place in Maine that, if need be, I can haul a boat out and work on it. (maybe) Place is in Kennebunk.

And happy new year everyone!
Al


----------



## CaptainFredGreenfield (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome! I am new to SailNet too...

You might want to check out the post I just made over in the Buying a Boat forum, I posted it straight from my blog.

It basically outlines the 5 year cost to own a $20,000 used 30 ft boat (which my 62 Rawson 30 is, although I didn't pay $20k for it). I got the Rawson from the Sea Scouts and have put over $10k in her, and a LOT of labor. If you have the time you might look into the Sea Scouts. There's also bargains to be had on ebay and craigslist if you look. Good luck and happy sailing!

Captain Fred


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm new here also, but have sailed in the past.

I was looking at Boat trader and seen a Rawson 1977 Rawson 30 Pilothouse design for $18,000. The little research I did, impressed me with the Rawson line.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Al, and welcome to Sailnet.

Probably the sub-forum you want to keep an eye on is "Buying a Boat," right now. That, followed by "General Discussion" and "Gear & Maintenance," would probably contain the info most germane to your current questions.

You are right to consider refit, maintenance and slip/mooring costs.

As to the first: A "good bargain," whether cheap or free, may turn out not to be such a good bargain once you find out what's needed to get the boat in order. This topic, alone, could occupy, and has occupied, pages-upon-pages of discussion. You might start by searching "Buying a Boat" with the keywords "survey" or "surveyor." Posts and threads containing that word should have a high likelihood of containing the kind of information you seek.

A boat that floats is not necessarily a boat that should be floated. A sailboat has lots of stresses going on, especially when the wind kicks up suddenly, maybe you're short-handed, etc. The last thing you need at that point is a rig or other catastophic failure.

Maintenance is variable. Some say budget 10% of the cost of the boat, or it's value, annually. Others use other numbers. It's going to depend on a variety of factors, incl. size of the boat (thus, usually, its complexity), its age, quality-of-manufacture, the condition it's in, and just plain old luck: Good or bad. One thing you can almost be guaranteed: It'll probably be more than you expected or desired.

Slip and mooring fees: Well, those are going to be local. Can't help you with this one at all.

As for getting some experience under your belt: You _could_ try checking local sailing clubs for "crew wanted," but your post kinda tells me you might not be up to the strains of racing right now, so maybe not. You could also join a local sail club and find yourself invited for the more laid-back "around the cans" club races, day sailing, etc. (For example: Our club holds a race each week during the season where starts are based on PHRF ratings, so they're less tense; there's no committee boat, so the start/finish line is only roughly defined; everything is pretty much on the honour system, and nobody really "wins" or "loses." Very laid-back.)

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

In NE you can find low-entry cost boats at 
University of Rhode Island Foundation
and
Massachusetts Maritime Academy
These boats typically sell for less than half the asking price.

I describe tham as low entry cost boats advisedly - there are no cheap boats. It's easy to look at boats like these and think if you pay 25% of the general market price for a given year and model, how can you go wrong? Even if you consider the hundreds of hours of your own labor as free, the cost of equipment and materials needed for a for fixer-upper sailboat can't be dodged - it's $$$$ every time you turn around. If you do all your own labor and are not a true craftsman, you end up with a boat with a lot of money in it that you'll never come close to getting back.

My advice has always been, that the cheapest way to get a good boat, is to pay a premium price for mint model - you'll get most or all of your money back when you sell and may get away wiht few or no surprises.


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome, avoisine!


----------



## avoisine (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for the greeting. Hope to meet sometime. Happy New Year!
Al


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Al, Welcome! The costs of living on the water varies as much as the costs of living on the land. We're seasonal latitude cruisers and often spend some summer time moored in the harbor at Cape Porpoise, Maine & visiting friends in Arundel. 'best fortune in your pursuit. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## avoisine (Dec 30, 2008)

*living aboard*

Hi, thanks for the response. I am in Kennebunk as we speak. Sounds like you are doing what I want to do. I definitely Want to make contact with you. Goes without saying that I have a million zillion questions. I am old enough to have learned to ask questions first instead of paying for mistakes. Contact me through my regular e-mail : [email protected] Or feel free to call me anytime @602-920-7541. That is my heart & Lung machine and i am never without it.
Happy new year
Al


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hi all*

Hi all from lacino!!
happy new year!


----------

